# Stain Shadow Box Fence



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

You can spray it. Just have a brush on hand to catch any runs. Maybe have the wife go behind you as you spray. I haven't used Olympic Stain, but I know thier paint is canned garbage. Sikkens is a much better stain. You don't want your $825 project to turn out sub-par to save $100 on stain. Get the good stuff.


----------

